# Marvell Yukon 88E8072 not work



## phamtieugiao (Mar 16, 2009)

I intalled the latest freeBSD version 7.1
I found that freeBSD does not detect my ethernet card.
So where can I download driver for this network card?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bsdelnik (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.marvell.com/drivers
Choose Network Controller, and Your desired os. Then download the requested driver and install it with pkg_add. It will be installed as a kernel module. Add if_myk_load="yes" to /boot/loader.conf to load it automatically at boot time.


----------



## pamdirac (Mar 16, 2009)

after installation turn off the Hardware checksumming 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=15840&postcount=2


----------



## phamtieugiao (Mar 17, 2009)

So wonderful, it works!
Thank you very much for your help


----------

